# Help on downloading



## tangaloomababe (Nov 5, 2008)

I need some advise on how to downlaod videos.  I have an assignment for school on bio fuels and e waste (environmental assignment!) and there are a few excellent videos that I would love to be able to download but I have no idea how to go about it.  I guess there are rules on what you can and can't download, I have no idea I have never needed to. Come to think of it I havn't even downloaded music.
Can anyone help me please...............


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 5, 2008)

The first bit might be finding a place to legally download the videos themselves.  If you need clips for something and find a copy of the video, you may be able to contact the video owners and ask permission for use of clips (though 'clips' may fall under 'fair use' - but double check) from the videos.

The site itself, if you are able to download from it, should give instructions for how to download the media. 

You may have to purchase the videos or 'rent' them.


----------



## chang1326 (Jan 28, 2009)

tangaloomababe said:


> I need some advise on how to downlaod videos.  I have an assignment for school on bio fuels and e waste (environmental assignment!) and there are a few excellent videos that I would love to be able to download but I have no idea how to go about it.  I guess there are rules on what you can and can't download, I have no idea I have never needed to. Come to think of it I havn't even downloaded music.
> Can anyone help me please...............





First of all tell me from which site you want to download the videos?????


----------

